# Questions about CO2 pressure...



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

if i use one cylinder for two tanks, will the pressure be the same from regulator? i have build-in bubble counter. for example: i read two bubbles per sec. from bubble counter. will CO2 has same pressure to both diffusers into each tank, or i need to buy bubble counters for each tank?

thanks,

Tim


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Hmmm...I would imagine its pretty close to the same. Measure your KH and pH from each tank and use the CO2 chart to find out how much CO2 each tank has. Thats what really matters.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

You could probably get buy wiht only one regulator but you will definately needa needle valve for each line. Gas tends to want to take the path of least resistance, however, wihtthe higher pressures that is copensated for a bit. I know that there are regulaters and manifolds for running more than one tank. Milwaulkie and JBL are jsut two sources of these parts. Do a search for a wab site about Bob Alston's pressurized CO2 page. I am not sure of the exact name but that is close. Hope it helps


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

That's why I like the Clippard needle valves. They are $11 each. I have a manifold with 3 valves connected to my one stage regulator. You can add valves and extend the manifold as you get tanks.

Steve


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Ah saw my name mentioned in vain above <grin>

You only need one regulator. And, if you decide to use one, only one solenoid if it is connected to your light timer. If you connect a solenoid to a pH controller, you need one controller - to one solenoid - per tank. Personally I don't use a solenoid.

Agree you need one needle valve per tank, so you can set the bubble rate for each tank individually.

Bubble counters are optional but helpful in getting your co2 rate setup. When used, there should be one per tank after the needle valve.

The web site of mine referenced above can be found at:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High Pressure CO2

Good luck.

Bob :idea:


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

thanks... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Since I have been asked here is some info on Clippard and my manifold.

This is the catalog cut from their web site.

http://www.clippard.com/store/display_details.asp?sku=MNV-4K2.

Also, the manifold is made from standard fittings. You might have to go to a hardware store or welding gas supply store to get the fittings. I bought mine used from guru Tom Barr.










Regards,
Steve


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

confused!!! if i dont have manifold. how to connect needle valves for two tanks? use T-valve connect with needle valve? each needle valve inlet and outlet both connect with air tubes? i think i am stupid! :roll: 

Tim


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

If you look at the above pic you will see this...

At hte top of the photo is the regulator that is attached directly to the CO2 tank. The outlet of the regulator has a short connector pipe, then a tee, then another connector, then a second tee and finally a needle valve. The "top" leg of each tee also has a needle valve to which the tupib that goes to the tank is attached. One needle valve controls each tank. The 2 tees and their connectors are the "manifold". Manifolds can be bought or made, as this one has been. Usually the ready made ones are like a 3-5 way tee. Same exact thing just wiht more parts. THe DIY is a littel cheaper but has more room fo rerror(leaks) if you do not do it correctly. Not that it is hard. Some teflon pipe tape and a couple wrenches is all you need. The bottom needle valve in the above pic is not being used at the moment. It is probably either for future tanks or maybe to drain the system. Regardless, if you only have 2 tanks you could just use one tee. One outlet of hte tee comes from the regulator (or selinoid) and the remaining 2 outlets have needle valves attached. You would probably want to use a bubble counter near each tank to fine tune each easier but that all depends on you method of diffusion.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

thanks Dennis...


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Dennis,

Good description. Basically you need one connecting pipe and one tee fitting per each additional needle valve.

Steve


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

i just ordered a quadromanifold. i will connect it for my 3 tanks. question is do i need to turn on all needle valves when i adjust co2 flow? or i can adjust it individully? will the pressure the same?

thanks thanks!!!

Tim


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Start with all the valves off. Then adjust one at a time. Adjusting one will not affect the other if you are using a single stage regulator and a co2 cylinder. Some needle valves will not shut off. Make sure the adjustment wheel on the MNV-4K2 stem is set so you can turn them off.

Steve


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

spituch said:


> Start with all the valves off. Then adjust one at a time. Adjusting one will not affect the other if you are using a single stage regulator and a co2 cylinder. Some needle valves will not shut off. Make sure the adjustment wheel on the MNV-4K2 stem is set so you can turn them off.
> 
> Steve


thanks Steve! i dont know if they use Clippard one. i will check it out when i receive manifold.

Tim


----------

